# Riding pics!



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Here are some pics I thought I'd share with yall. The other pics are in the (official can-am picture thread). The mud was unbelievable. It was the thickest mud I have EVER seen.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Great pics. And nice renegade!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^Agreed, very nice


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Thx for the compliments.. I noticed there arent many, (if any at all) Renegades here.. (Im an endangered species) LOL..


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeh thats a Sick Ace Rene you've got there! There's one in our group now, gonna snorkel it and what not then put her up here...


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

cool pics


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Great pics that mud looks nasty...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Holy smokes! That looks like fun. Was that early in the day? Does that end it for you or do you just wipe it off and continue?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll bet it weighed 1500 pounds when it finally did get out. Cool pics.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome pics :rockn: glad to have some canam (and rene) people here!!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

:11ang at that mud:bigeyes:

Awesome bike too man.


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, it had to weigh at least 1000lbs.. It took me almost a week to wash it. It was towards the end of the day. It claimed 1 axle (rhino), 2 winches (rhino-honda), and almost 2 hondas, LOL.. I was able to make it all the way (long ways) 2 times, before it got too deep. Then it all of a sudden decided to start swallowing bikes,LOL..


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Gade will still wheelie in HIGH. I got stock clutching..


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

My axles started popping just looking at the pics of that mud, lol. Nice bike


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Where is that?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

def one of the cleanest renny's i have seen and i have been in mud like that and no it wasnt fun at all trying to clean it off lol but in the end was worth it cuz we had a heck of a time :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

that stuff looks like its thick as peanut butter:haha: love the renegade BTW


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yep'em i'm liking that rene fo sho


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

aandryiii said:


> Where is that?


In Breaux Bridge LA...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Is that at Pat's ATV Ranch or just around your house.


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Is that at Pat's ATV Ranch or just around your house.


Its part of Pats ATV.. I ride with the owners of the ENTIRE property. Its MUCH bigger than what Pats place was.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Plenty of mud around the Bridge.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice bike for sure. I love the sound of those CanAms with twin exhaust.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have been wanting to get a ride in there this year but dont know if i will make it as the hunting season is about to start.


----------

